# My experience with Hypnotherapy and Holotrop Breathing



## fernd (Jun 28, 2015)

If you read my previous post you know that I am receiving treatment from Alisa Abdullaeva of Hypnosis 2 Change for social anxiety, depression, emotional eating, ect. My results have been tremendous and I believe in the work she does so deeply. In this post I will be describing my lasted experience with Holotrop Breathing.

Alisa uses many different techniques to help me heal. My favorite has been the Holotrop Breathing. This is truly an incredible therapy. To get started Alisa dims the lights, I put on blind folds and ear phones to listen to specific music picked out by Alisa, and I begin to breath. The breathing is deep, fast, and constant. It makes you light headed enough for you to travel to your sub-conscious. This is where much healing can be done.

In this experience I was on a beach. I swam, surfed, and laid in the sand and then did it all over again several times. At some point during surfing I felt electricity coming out of me from my arms and legs. It was coming from my core and shooting out of my hands and feet. It was not intense or powerful, but constant. Can you recall Da Vinci’s Vitruvian Man? That is how I saw myself with the electricity coming out like lightening. This electricity lasted most of this experience. At one point the electricity reversed its flow and instead of coming out of me, it was coming into me. It was not painful and only lasted a short time and then began to shoot out of me again.

I have always had this dream of being a photographer and in this experience there was a beautiful SLR camera, but I could not pick it up because of the electricity in my body. I reached for the camera several times but sparks would fly. Shortly after this my father appeared. I remember wanting him to be proud of me for following my dream of being a photographer. As this happened he pulled out my dream camera and gave it to me as a gift. I saw my face light up with joy. Then instantly I was back on the beach. I could see myself off in the distance with the camera around my neck walking slowing along the beach. The waves would wash up and hit my feet and then go back down and I could see my hair flowing with the breeze. I watched myself walk along this beach until the experience was over.

Alisa slowly brought me out the experience and I told her everything I saw. She explained the ocean was symbolic of my father. The fact that I was in the water swimming and surfing says that I am now open to having an intimate relationship with him. She also explained that the electricity was anger that I was releasing, but when this electricity reversed its flow it was my father’s anger coming into me which suggests that I have come to a place where I am open to hearing him and have understanding towards him. This is a very good place for me considering that I was in complete denial about having issues with him when I first meet Alisa. Healing my relationship with him and finding understanding and forgiveness has been the most challenging issue Alisa Abdullaeva of Hypnosis 2 Change and I have tackled together. 

I encourage anyone reading this to try Hypnotherapy if you have any areas in your life that you need help with. This is the most powerful, helpful thing I have ever done for myself. I am not stuck anymore. I am not being led by fear anymore. I am very excited to see more results as therapy continues. Please feel free to comment. I will answer any questions you have.


----------

